# Live performances (is there a single comprehensive database)



## 13hm13 (Oct 31, 2016)

Say I wanted to know what the concert program was for Berlin PO on Sept. 9, 2002. Is there a single comprehensive source for knowledge-discovery (i.e., data mining) that information?

This query actually arose after I tried to research information on a rare CD-R in my collection ("Live Supreme" LSU 1022 2 S --- Weber: Euryanthe Overture; Shostakovich: Symphony #5. JANSONS, BerlinPO (Sept. 9, 2002)). No luck!! Which is surprising given that BPO is a major orchestra and Internet was well established by then.

I'm hoping for Discogs-like engine (table/spreadsheet format) that one can organize by date, composer, conductor, orchestra, TV, etc. 

How about it ... wishful thinking?!!


----------

